# Taking my self off major meds



## sarahelizabeth48120 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey guys, so I have been posting on here for a while, and during that time I have been on citalopram, proprenal and gabapentin, zarah and most recently seroquel. I decided last night that I do now want to take the seroquel. I only took it one night but I had one of the worst experiences on it ever. I woke up and just felt extremely high. Like I felt like I couldn't control anything. Granted I got a good amount of sleep but I felt sleepy the entire day and I felt like I had for sure gone crazy and that was a thought that I've had but it was so strong yesterday that it just made me cry and want to give up. When the doctor prescribed me the seroquel he said to stop taking the citalopram. I have been on the citalopram since september when I was in the hospital. To be honest this whole dp and dr happened when I was put on the citalopram. I am scared of medications at this point because I feel like they are doing more harm then anything a lot of the time. I have been on something since I was in the hospital and I haven't been on one since I was 13ish for depression and my mom took me off of it. I am kinda scared of what might happen but for now I am only going to be taking zarah and the proprenal. I am supposed to have a check up next week and I am going to be very honest about how I felt on the seroquel. I felt paralyzed and that my mind was completely shut off. Well here goes nothing going to try and made it through this. Have any of you had the same experiance with citalopram or seroquel? Also sorry my spelling isn't very good, I'm also using my phone.


----------

